#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Common Thai plants & trees

## hillbilly

While riding around the 'mooban' yesterday, I noticed some of the same plants & trees over and over again. I do not know the genus species and can only guess at what they are called. However, for anyone wanting to plant some green stuff around the house, these plants & trees are pretty hardy.

Here is a mango tree.


And here are the mangos.

----------


## hillbilly

This is a typical flowering tree. You will often see them draped over a trellis.


Some of these flowering cactus can grow quite large.

----------


## hillbilly

One can see this common water plant either in the klong or a large ceramic pot.


This is a fairly large 'mother-in-law tongue' plant. This is one rugged succulent plant. This started out 5 years ago as a 40B plant.

----------


## hillbilly

You can see many Thais picking the leaves off of this plant for eating.


Bamboo plants grow like crazy here in Thailand. I think these are called Golden Bamboo. You can see where these plants have been topped. We have some bamboo growing by our house that is probably 10-15 meters high and still growing.

----------


## hillbilly

Another common flowering plant.


The flowers of this tree smells very nice.

----------


## hillbilly

You will see these plants generally bordering a fence.


The coconuts. Not sure what the fire estingusher is used for... :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

> You can see many Thais picking the leaves off of this plant for eating.


I think this one is Leucaena leucocephala

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> This is a typical flowering tree. You will often see them draped over a trellis.


That's a bourgonvilla. Very hardy and quite pretty.

I'm thinking of adding a honeysuckle to my climbing roses soon. The scent wafting in during the evenings would be wonderful.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You will see these plants generally bordering a fence.


That one looks like a camelia, but its hard to tell from the piccy.

----------


## buadhai

> That one looks like a camelia, but its hard to tell from the piccy.


Hibiscus maybe?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> That one looks like a camelia, but its hard to tell from the piccy.
> 
> 
>  Hibiscus maybe?


Probably.

I've been out of the landscaping game for a few years now and my 'name that bush' skills are a bit ropey.

----------


## hillbilly

> The flowers of this tree smells very nice.


I think this one might be a magnolia (sp?) tree. However, i will wait for the experts input, which has been excellent. Thank you! :Smile: 

BTW, we have a niece who just recently graduated from the Queen's Thai cooking school. This niece floured and deep fried the flowers of this tree. Actually, very tasty.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> The flowers of this tree smells very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one might be a magnolia (sp?) tree. However, i will wait for the experts input, which has been excellent. Thank you!
> 
> BTW, we have a niece who just recently graduated from the Queen's Thai cooking school. This niece floured and deep fried the flowers of this tree. Actually, very tasty.


This is the frangipani or the temple or pagoda flower tree. One of my favourites, but yet another tree the Thais are scared of having near their house.

----------


## buadhai

The Plumeria (Frangipangi) has been given a new name which makes it acceptable for home gardens. You now see it for sale in nurseries. In Sung Noen Plumeria decorate the median of the main road. So many "cuttings" have been taken from these plants that there are now signs up asking people stop doing this. 

The old name was "Lanthom" which sounds like "rathom" which means sorrow. The new name is "Leelawadee" which means something like lovely motion.

Someone who actually speaks Thai ought to verify this.

----------


## hillbilly

This star fruit tree is in my backyard. Actually, it is the next door neighbors, but we can eat for free.


What are these trees? They are tall and skinny. Not much shade.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Someone who actually speaks Thai ought to verify this.


I only know the old Thai name. Soz.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> What are these trees? They are tall and skinny. Not much shade.


Dunno.

----------


## hillbilly

This is a view looking up at my trellis in hillbilly's back garden.


What we often use for emergency medicine.

----------


## hillbilly

A fern of some sort. Rather prickly.


A lady finger palm.

----------


## hillbilly

One of my favorite vines. An ivy of some sort? Pothos?


Small yes, but it will grow.

----------


## hillbilly

A 5-foot rubber plant in my neck of the woods back home will easily sell for about hundred bucks. This one, in my front garden is at least 15 meters. I trim it with a regular cross cut wood saw.  :Smile:

----------


## Sir Burr

The plant you use for emergency medicine is Aloe Vera. Good for sun-burn, or, any other kind of burn.

----------


## buadhai

> One of my favorite vines. An ivy of some sort? Pothos?


That vine is a Philodendron. I think it is called "potos" or something like that when it's sold in four inch pots at a nursery or grocery store.

It is a horribly invasive plant and very difficult to get rid of once it has taken hold.

I made the mistake of planting it at my place in Saipan where I had a bit over one hectare of land. After just a few years that Philodendron had climbed up and invaded nearly every tree (100's) in the yard. It took me a couple of years of hard work Saturdays to get rid of it. If you look at my web page the photo is of me and the machete after one such day.

I'll never plant it again.

----------


## Sir Burr

The plant you call "Common water plant" is a Lotus.

The plant you call "Common flowering plant" is a Bird of Paradise plant. Needs lots of water and fertilizer.

----------


## Lily

The one with the red feathery pom pom flowers grows in Australia and is one of the bottle brush family there.

----------


## Lily

Does anyone know the name of the tree that grows all over Bangkok, on footpaths by busy roads (especially in the Silom area) that has mauve or pink flowers on and is flowering now?

----------


## buadhai

> Does anyone know the name of the tree that grows all over Bangkok, on footpaths by busy roads (especially in the Silom area) that has mauve or pink flowers on and is flowering now?


Can you post a photo?

Or, describe the shape of the flower and the shape of the leaves?

----------


## Sir Burr

> Does anyone know the name of the tree that grows all over Bangkok, on footpaths by busy roads (especially in the Silom area) that has mauve or pink flowers on and is flowering now?


This is probably the Princess Tree, or Empress Tree (Paulownia tomentosa). It's a native of Central and Western China.

----------


## Curious George

> Some of these flowering cactus can grow quite large.


This is the succulent Euphorbia milli. The common English name is Crown-of-Thorns, and know in Thai as MaNeeJinTaNa. Since it is considered a lucky plant by Thais, it is often seen around their home's front entrance.

Hybrids yield flowers of different shapes and sizes, and colors of red, pink, salmon, yellow, violet and white.

Additionally, being of the spurge family, a milky-white toxic sap is produced that is very irritating to the skin, especially if pricked by a thorn.

----------


## buadhai

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> You can see many Thais picking the leaves off of this plant for eating.
> 
> 
> I think this one is Leucaena leucocephala


I believe the Thai name is: gratin, or something close to that....

----------


## buadhai

> The plant you call "Common water plant" is a Lotus.


Thai seems to use the same word (bua) for both water lily and lotus. You can use "bua luang" to specify that you mean lotus.

----------


## hillbilly

What is this plant that i have growing on my backyard terrrace?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

This is what my backyard in Phichit looks like.



You can see orange trees that my dad grew and now, most of them almost die.

----------


## Curious George

> What is this plant that i have growing on my backyard terrrace?


Can you give us a better look? I see roots reaching for the earth. With no other information, I'd have to guess a Banyan. I know that Thais put up an arbour to prevent the roots from establishing themselves. But, I think you know what a Banyan is, and therefore wouldn't be asking for better info.


BAYAN TREE

----------


## Curious George

> You can see orange trees that my dad grew and now, most of them almost die.


Since I'm in Florida, - the land of Citrus - I need to comment.

I see the irrigation trenches between the tree rows. Citrus trees need a lot of water. I know a couple years ago, there was a drought in that area. Also, I know that more recently there was a flood.

All I'm saying is that those trees need a consistent water supply. That may or may not be practical on that land, and their health will greatly depend upon the weather.

We all hope for a better growing season.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ken May

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> Some of these flowering cactus can grow quite large.
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, being of the spurge family, a milky-white toxic sap is produced that is very irritating to the skin, especially if pricked by a thorn.


I can vouch for that. we have hundreds of these plants at my place. I was moving a few pots around without gloves. The milky sap was leaking out all over the place and the thorns get pretty sharp. I had rashes for a week.

They do get enormous. We have a few of them that are bigger than a human being.

----------


## hillbilly

What about this tree in the orange pot? It is a rather expensive for a beautiful tree in Thailand. This one would sell for about B5,000. I have one planted on my place upcountry but really have no idea what kind of tree it is. 

Curious George or Thai wife, do you have any ideas?

----------


## Curious George

> What about this tree in the orange pot?...


Hilly,
We've got a problem. First, I will guess you are referring to the center tree, but the pot looks reddish or 'adobe colored'. The clay pot (Din Pao) looks like terra cotta, and the right-hand pot (Mung Gorn) looks more like a glazed dragon design pot, and a bit yellowish on my screen.

I'm not being difficult, but the photos leave a little to be desired for us to help make an identification. The trees/leaves blend into the background, and we don't know the extents of them. If you could give us a closer photo, and a leaf or branch close-up, we are anxious to help solve the unknown. If we cannot identify it, I'm sure someone else on this Forum can.

Thai Wife and I make up a pretty good team, in that she usually recognizes the plants by sight and knows the Thai name, plus what it's used for. I am fairly adept at searching for all the particulars. Give us another shot and a chance at the identity.

P.S. What I cannot get over is that the local Thais go outside and pick leaves from the trees and yard and eat them, cooked or not. If I attempted the same here, I'd be dead from poisoning.

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> What is this plant that i have growing on my backyard terrrace?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give us a better look? I see roots reaching for the earth. With no other information, I'd have to guess a Banyan. I know that Thais put up an arbour to prevent the roots from establishing themselves. But, I think you know what a Banyan is, and therefore wouldn't be asking for better info.


Actually this is some sort of a vine that Thais will use for shade covering. Also this plant can and is a pain in the butt. I am always trimming weekly.

ม่านบาหลี in Thai, I think.

----------


## hillbilly

> I'm not being difficult, but the photos leave a little to be desired for us to help make an identification...


Your right, will try and get a better shot. Thanks! 

In Thai it sounds like 'who kra jong". Well, to me it does. Your wife will probably just shake her head and say 'mai lu'. :Smile: 

(หูกระจง) My wife wrote this and says this is the tree in Thai. *later in the day* Here is another shot, damn digital kameras...

----------


## Curious George

^ Well, Thai Wife is at work without Internet access, so won't read this for several hours yet. I'll put myself in jeopardy without her advice, and take a stab at the ID. I believe it's a hardwood related to the Magnolia.

Common Name: Idigbo

Latin: _Terminalia ivorensis_

Density: 560kg/m3

Description: A pale yellow to light brown colored wood. There is little distinction between sapwood and heartwood.

Working Properties: The timber works easily with most hand and machine tools. It has little dulling effect on cutting edges. Glues and stains effectively. 

Physical Properties: Idigbo dries well, with little distortion and splitting and shrinkage is small. 

Main Uses: For fine carpentry, joinery and construction work.

----------


## mrsquirrel

If you are interested in water lillies/lotus flowers a friend of mine in town grows them. Make shis ownb hybrids and sells some of them to America.

Allegedly he was the maker of the king of Siam lotus which was stolen by an American friend of his and sold in AMerica.

----------


## Curious George

> What is this plant that i have growing on my backyard terrrace?


This one gave me a fit, but I think I've got it. This plant is commonly called the 'Princess vine', and I think that may be what you have. The Latin name is _Cissus sicyoides_.

See if these look like your vine.

----------


## hillbilly

Curious George, you must have a satellite camera, because you hit the nail on the head. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Sir Burr

Are the flowers scented?

----------


## hillbilly

I say no. However, my wife says they have a 'small' smell.

----------


## hillbilly

Another plant problem for the Curious George and Thai Wife team. Today i recieved this plant as a gift. My question? Sun or shade?

----------


## Sir Burr

^^^
Hillbilly,
I have seen that plant for sale in many nurseries. They are always stored under those black screens that allow only partial sunlight, so, I would guess that it's a plant that likes shade.

Ignore above, listen to Thai Wife.

----------


## Thai Wife

_Euphorbia lactea crestata_: Many common names, one being 'Desert rose plant'. This is related to the _Euphorbia milli_, or 'Crown of Thorns', that we spoke of earlier.

Culture: _Euphorbia lactea_ need *full sun* to partial shade with warm temperatures. Use a fast-draining soil mix consisting of equal part of loam and sand. The plant should be allowed to dry thoroughly between waterings. In the winter months, water should be restricted to once over the cool period. The most common failure in growing this plant is over-watering, especially when the weather is cool.

Yours probably has been grafted to a standard, stronger stock. This is the simple way to multiply the different color varieties offered. The graft is obvious on the 1st plant with the colored 'frill'.

 

Yours is called 'Tong Nopagao'. Now you need to get Tong Nopakoon, Mahalap, Tongkam, Tong Supachok, Muang Siam, Pet Laitong, and Tuptim for your 'rainbow' collection.  :Cool:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

:Hail:

----------


## hillbilly

Another question for the experts from TD. Here is a shot of a tree in my backyard. BTW, I risked life and limb for this photo as it was taken on top of my home. I think the name for this tree is the _Japanese Yew_.


Now for the question. What is this little bugger that will attach itself and then grow? The Thais say it is like a parasite and will kill the main tree. I follow local custom and simply snip off the bad guy.

----------


## Sir Burr

Hillbilly,

I don't think your tree is a Japanese yew, but, I could be wrong.

The "bad guy" is definitely a Strangler Fig, otherwise known as a Banyan tree. It will kill the host tree eventually, but, it takes many decades

----------


## hillbilly

Sir Burr, I am just guessing...

The bad guy...

ต้นกาฝาก

This is what the wife says in Thai...

Where does this bad guy come from?

----------


## Sir Burr

Hillbilly,

Sorry, don't read Thai.
Birds eat the figs. The plant is pretty cunning because the bird cannot shit the seed out while it is in flight because it is covered in a sticky goo that is not digested. The bird shits on a branch and then has to "wipe" the seed off onto the branch to detach the seed from it's arse. The seed then grows two small leaves with the ready made fertilizer of the bird shit and then it puts down a single aerial root. Once this root hits the ground, growth accelerates.
The strangler fig then wraps the host tree in its embrace. eventually the host tree dies because it cannot grow. It rots away, feeding the strangler fig and the fig stands alone as a tube.

This is the picture I used to identify the "baddy".




A Strangler Fig in attack mode.


The victim has been killed and digested, leaving a hollow tube.

----------


## hillbilly

Thanks Sir Burr! An excellent lesson.  :Smile:

----------


## Sir Burr

You're welcome Hillbilly.
Remembered it from The Secret Llife of Plants, the documentary by David Attenborough.
You should try and get it. The photography is mind-blowing.

----------


## Curious George

ต้นกาฝาก, or gaa faak is a hemiparasitic vine of the species _Loranthaceae,_ having Mistletoe as the common English name. There are sixty or so subspecies, and while _europaeus_ is very widespread, even within the US, I don't know which would be common to your area.

It is interesting to me that gaa faak shares its name with the bird, nok gaa faak. As I understand it, the bird is similar to the cowbird that lays its eggs in another species nest to be hatched and raised. I can see how a parasitic type plant could be looked upon in the same way.

_Loranthaceae europaeus_

----------


## Sir Burr

So, it's not a strangler fig then?

----------


## Curious George

^ Neither of us are there to see in real life. You tried to ID from the photo, and I just went according to Hilly's wife's Thai word, not his photo. Hilly needs to decide what it is since we both gave a good case as to what its real ID may be.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dougal

The victim has been killed and digested, leaving a hollow tube.


Has anyone else got a problem with the links on Sir Burr's pics? Mine lead to one of DDs fishing photos.

----------


## Skulldigger

It does indeed, Dougal.

----------

